# Solved: Help Please - LZ32.DLL CANNOT START PROBLEM



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi.
Trying to fix my son's W98 computer.
Somehow several of the system files got deleted/screwed up.
Have resolved most of the problems, but one msg keeps coming up during boot up and several times thereafter. 
It is 'LZ32.DLL CANNOT START' followed by a msg of N32XUTIL.dll not found. Both of these are on the system, and tried replacing the LZ32 AND LZESPAND files from Systembackup, but no difference. Even tried replacing these files from a W98 laptop I have; no difference.
Thx for any help.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q137273

I assume you were following the above directions...

What are the file versions, copyright info and LOCATION where you currently find these files?

If they are found in more than one location, note all of them.

N32XUTIL.dll is a Norton Antivirus file: programfilesdir+\norton systemworks\norton antivirus\n32xutil.dll


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi.
The two files are both in Windows/System and are:
LZ32.DLL 4.10.1998
LZEXPAND.DLL 4.00.424
But......will have to more fully answer your questions after I get back to where I was! LOL, have taken a step backwards!

But............ Maybe I am past this problem........... don't know for sure since my computer is currently stuck with a display resolution that is just wavy lines and no easy way to resolve.......

What happened was that I tried to run AOL's computer analysis/repair program, and one of first things it did was to try to change my screen resolution.... but only displayed wavy lines and basically was then hung up as far as I could tell.

So........... how to get back to old resolution????? Can boot up in Safe mode, but is no Display icon in my Control Panel!!! Know there were some other problems with my Windows files, and apparently this is one of them. Another thing I noticed before in full boot-up mode was that if do C-A-D, there is no Systray running. Both the Display and Systray have files in the directories where I believe they belong, but whatever turns them on is either missing or not working.

HELP.

First things first........ how can I get back to old screen resolution???

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can either, if possible, go to Start > Shutdown > restart in MS-DOS mode

Or

hold the ctrl key on startup to access the boot menu. Choose the command prompt. At the prompt enter:

*scanreg /restore* and use your arrow keys to select a started registry just prior to the problem from one of the first 4 -- the oldest or 5th will usually fail.

Make sure the dates are recent or you will be in for bigger problems. Old dates mean scanregistry was unchecked or missing from msconfig > startups.

If you really have no display properties in the control panel you may have bigger problems -- but this is *desk.cpl* and should be found in the c:\windows\system folder


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
Thx....... but wanted to avoid the scanreg restore........... because just did a bunch of registry and other fixes and dates of backups available look like are not recent........ so would have to go back through bunch of fixes again.
I will check on that desk.cpl file tomorrow. 
Any ideas on why Systray missing when do C-A-D? This is even with a full boot up.
Thx.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you got a file missing error on boot up, then the file itself is probably damaged or missing.

If you got no error then the registry is probably damaged. Systray.exe is a startup in msconfig > startups. However you will not see it in Safe Mode for that very reason.

How old are those backups? Are no new backups being created?

Normally you only have 5 and of those, only 4 can be restored through normal methods. Each first "normal" boot of the day overwrites an archive.

If you want, and can boot in Safe Mode, you can try running *msconfig* and select the Advanced tab. Look for VGA 640 mode there, which will load Safe Mode type drivers.

If you can get a "normal" boot that way, you can go online and look for a video driver update. Or you can even try just removing the Display adapter from the Device manager and hold your breath while you reboot. In many cases windows can automatically reinstall them from choices it already has.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, Rollin, thx.
I was able to boot up normal mode by doing Msconfig and Advanced, selecting the VGA 640 item, as you described.
Will do some more experimenting on that today.
As I indicated before ---------- in full boot up mode ------- I do not have a Systray item in list, even though I have the Systray exec in current directory.
But I do have that LZ32.DLL cannot start problem yet.
So......... any help on either of these problems?
Thx.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'll upload a registry patch to put systray back in the "msconfig" startup list. I will also include scanregistry if that is not also present there. If you don't want to enable it at this time, make sure it stays unchecked. Enabling scanregistry will mean current backups will be overwritten, 1 each first boot of the day. But if you want to create new backups, enable it.

I will also include the two dlls mentioned; right now I don't know why you are getting the error except that one of them may be damaged; the lzexpand.dll is a slightly later version. Copy both to c:\windows system.

For the registry patch, remove it from the zip folder, run and confirm the merge to the registry.

Hopefully your 3rd party zip program, if you have one, does not depend on these files to run.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
Couple of things.......... am going onto the internet via my regular WinXP computer. Was not able to get my son's W98 computer to successfully start his AOL, gets hung up with "Requesting Network Attention" msg. Don't know if this is a AOL setup problem or is due to these other problems (LX32.DLL+).
I will unzip your file on this system and bring it over to the W98 system via Floppy.
Have noticed couple things on the W98 system. 
1) Did see Systray in the list 1 time!! This was after I let the system recreate the display setup (via deleting display in Device Manager, as you described).
But is not there (in full boot up mode) again.
2) MSCONFIG window only stay up for about 2 secs when full boot up (maybe due to LZ32.DLL problem?) while stays up for as long as want in Safe mode boot up.
3)Checked my restores ...... have 4, 3 Not Started with dates 6/27, 6/22 and 6/22. And 1 Started with date 6/20.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well for starters you might want to go to c:\windows\sysbckup and copy all those rb.cab files to another folder, just in case you want to go back to one if all else fails.

But your 6/27 date is not very old and if that predates the problem, I would sure try going back to it. If Scanregistry is enabled in msconfig and you do a restart, you should get a current one, and you could restore back to that if the 6/27 one does not help. You can also manually create a backup by running *scanreg* just from Start > Run, but I have found these manually created ones to be unreliable in restoration. These are usully the one designated "not started", so you must have done some manual backups at that time

I don't think any of these problems are related to your "dll" issue, but I will try renaming mine on Win98 and do a test boot. I think they are just involved in the use of the Windows extraction utility.

The failure of msconfig to stay up in normal mode is often a sign of viral infection -- try unchecking all but the most important items (scanregistry and your antivirus) and try a "clean boot" using msconfig.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;192926

But if you can post a HijackThis scanlog with all items enabled, it would help us to have a look at what is running:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

> I just booted with lz32.dll renamed and got your error but so far haven't seen any other issues.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:08:18 PM, on 7/3/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPUTER CHECK-UP\ACCAGNT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMPU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIVXC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILDTANGENT\APPS\CDA\GAMEDRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLDIAL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\TOOLS_95\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB BUDDY\AUTO WEB BUDDY\AUTOWB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sexyescortads.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
F1 - win.ini: load=WPSLOAD.EXE
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe
O2 - BHO: Tracker Class - {C7ADE150-743D-11D4-8141-00E029626F6A} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\KERNELL32.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup C:\PROGRA~1\WILDTA~1\APPS\CDA\CDAENG~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Watch.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IOWATCH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Disk Icons.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Auto Web Buddy.lnk = C:\Program Files\Web Buddy\Auto Web Buddy\AutoWB.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {C7ADE150-743D-11D4-8141-00E029626F6A} (Tracker Class) - http://207.99.21.221/al/kernell32.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://showpower.sdcf.biz//new/msits.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net

btw - have noticed a file in both Windows folder of $$$$$$$$.$$$ and in Windows/System folder of same name (in System folder is 6M+) that don't know what they are, and cannot delete.
Also, my backups are all AFTER had the LZ32.dll and other problems.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There are some indications of a search page hijack, and one entry that may be significant.

I would check these entries and then select "fix checked" to clean them out:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sexyescortads.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.finetimesearch.com/index2.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

O2 - BHO: Tracker Class - {C7ADE150-743D-11D4-8141-00E029626F6A} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\KERNELL32.DLL

^^ you have a Legitimate an absolutely/positively required kernel32.dll (note the one L) in c:\windows\system. But nothing like this belongs in the Downloaded Program Files folder. You won't be able to find this by normal means, but check and fix the entry -- and I will give you a command line to delete that dll

O16 - DPF: {C7ADE150-743D-11D4-8141-00E029626F6A} (Tracker Class) - http://207.99.21.221/al/kernell32.cab
O16 - DPF: {10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - mhtml:file://C:\ARCHIVE.MHT!http://showpower.sdcf.biz//new/msits.exe

Once you have fixed these entries reboot and go to Start > Run, enter *command* and a command shell will open. At the prompt type and enter, including the quotes, the following command; if you get no error message it completed successfully:

*del "C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\KERNELL32.DLL"*

Make sure your typing is exact, or copy/paste the command line.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
When you say check and do these cleans..... are you referring to some function in the HiJack this program? (Have never used it before creating above log.)
If so, I understand from your instructions that I am to check the R0/1 lines you specified, and the 02, but what am I supposed to do with the 016 lines?
Is it that I am to check and fix clean all of those lines?
Also........... any info on those $$$$$$$.$$$ files?
Also...... should I go ahead and install that registry patch you mentioned few replies back? And I presume by run, you mean to just double click on it, correct? Then, how do I confirm the merge?
Thx
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Put a check in each item I indicated and then select "fix checked". Reboot afterwards and try the command line deletion.

I don't know what those mysterious files are. Can you rename them or move them to another directory? What is the error message you get when you try?

It's possible we may be able to command line delete them, but you need to verify the exact character string. is it 6 or 7 $ signs before the period, and 3 after?

Install the registry patch if either system tray or scanregistry is not present in msconfig startups. Yes you just run it and confirm the merge to the registry.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, first Rollin, want to make sure you know that I appreciate your help.

Now then, first some clarification, please...........what is a msconfig startup?

Did check and clean on those items, but came up with Error #53 File not found for both of the 016 items.
Also tried to do your command line delete of KerneLL32.dll file, and also came up with file not found.

Tried to install your registry patch (because still no Systray in list), but tells me is no program associated with type (.reg). What program should I be using for this?

Also, was able to delete the $$$$ files, except for one which is in Windows folder of exact name: $$$$____.$$$ It comes up with File System Error 1026 when try to delete or move it.

Here is latest HiJack log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:21:16 AM, on 7/4/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPUTER CHECK-UP\ACCAGNT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMPU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DIVXC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILDTANGENT\APPS\CDA\GAMEDRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLDIAL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\TOOLS_95\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB BUDDY\AUTO WEB BUDDY\AUTOWB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
F1 - win.ini: load=WPSLOAD.EXE
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup C:\PROGRA~1\WILDTA~1\APPS\CDA\CDAENG~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Watch.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IOWATCH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Disk Icons.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Auto Web Buddy.lnk = C:\Program Files\Web Buddy\Auto Web Buddy\AutoWB.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

HijackThis did its thing and the Scanlog is clean as far as I can tell. I don't know why you would receive an error fixing the 016 entries, but they are gone, good riddance.

msconfig is the System Configuration Utility. Useful for troubleshooting and and disabling unnecessary or questionable startups without actually deleting them. To run it, go to start and enter *msconfig*

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php

What exact problems are you still experiencing now?

The reg problem could be a bit knarly.

If you go to Start and run *regedit*

does it open? We may need to install some file association fixes by importing them directly with regedit.

Or we may be able to fix it with an "inf" file. I've zipped one that has been used successfully to repair worm caused problems like this before. You will need to download it, unzip it, copy it to the affected system.

Then right click on it. In the right click context menu you should see an option to "install". Select that. There will be no prompts or confirmations.

Once you've done that, try my .reg file again and let me know if you get the same or a different error. What you should get is a prompt to confirm a merge to the registry.

If "install" is not in the context menu let me know. Also let me know if regedit opens as we may need to use this for .reg files.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I understand........... I thought you meant a msconfig boot up, and therefor was confused. You are talking about an item in the msconfig menu.
But...... anyway, remember I said that I cannot get the msconfig window to stay up for any more than a few secs in full boot up mode. It does stay up when I boot in Safe Mode.
Problems still having are:
1) No systray........ but don't really see any impact from this
2) LZ32.dll cannot start keeps coming up
3) Get msg N32XUTIL.dll was not found on boot up
4) Get msg Config info for printer not correct msg on boot up (have tried to get rid of this with no luck.... have no printer and don't expect to get one for this computer)

Will go and try to see if regedit command works.

Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok,
Tried regedit - comes up with 'cannot find file regedit or one of its components'.
Had install option on your zipped swen file, but... comes up with msg 'does not have a program associated with it' .

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do a Find Files search for regedit.exe and see if you have it any place on the drive. Usually it can be found in c:\windows and c:\windows\command.

Do you have a Win98 Microsoft CD for this system or cabinet files in the location of c:\windows\options\cabs or elsewhere?

We can either use it to extract missing files or do a reinstall, which really may be the best bet here there is so much missing both in respect to system files and damaged registry associations.

See if you can extract regedit.exe to c:\windows using SFC if possible:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

*if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin, no find regedit, but does find a Nregedit (Norton Regedit).
Yes, have W98 CD, but not sure if one that was used to set up this computer.
Will see if I can extract regedit from it.
Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, Rollin...... I am tired (just got off working 3rd shift)........ was able to successfully extract regedit.exe off of W98 CD.
What do you want me to do next?
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Run regedit and select Registry > Import

Navigate to the .reg file I had you download and see if you can successfuly import it to the registry using regedit.

Then download and do the same with this attached file (fully unzip it first, it is a .reg file to repair the "inf" file associations:

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=42737

Once that is imported try right clicking on and "installing" swen.inf again

Do you still get the same error?

>> Are you still missing any "Windows" files? If so use SFC to extract them from your Win98 CD.

>> uninstall any current Printer Software; look in Add/Remove programs or in the Printers folder: Settings > Printers; also make sure none is listed in the Device Manager.

>> I don't know what is causing that lz32.dll error still, but follow the instructions here for extracting the LZEXPAND.dll:

http://www.kbalertz.com/kb_137273.aspx

And in case we need to do a reinstall, get the ProductKey by using Regedit to navigate to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

Look for the 25 character "ProductKey" in the right pane and copy it exactly.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin..... too tired now to think..... will try these things later, but the first file you refer to (.reg). Is that the reg patch you created?
And how do I know if I am missing Windows files???? What specifically should I be looking for?
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes the .reg patch was to put scanregistry and system tray in your startups.

You also need to verify that you have the files scanregw.exe and systray.exe in c:\windows. If they are not there you would need to extract them.

Anytime you try to run a windows application and it can't be found, you can use sfc to replace it; dlls will usually go to c:\windows\system and "exes" to c:\windows


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin,
I did regedit changes in Safe mode, because window won't stay open long enough in full boot up mode for me to do anything!
1 - Imported patch.reg file successfully
2 - Imported inf patch successfully
3 - Believe I installed swen.inf ok, but were no msgs after completion.


Booted up in full mode after above....... same errors (all)


Checked scanregw.exe - no have on system
Checked systray.exe - is in Windows/System. Note does not show up if do Cntl-Alt-Del.

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You say regedit would not stay open in Normal mode, but would in Safe Mode?

Post another HijackThis Scanlog.

Also try this: copy regedit.exe to another location, such as My Documents. Rename it *regedit.com*

Run that. Will it stay open?

Have you tried extracting, using SFC, the lxexpand.dll ?

Also use SFC to extract scanregw.exe to c:\windows

And just as a test to see if the .reg association has been repaired, try another install of that file, not by using regedit, but by double clicking it directly. You should get a prompt to confirm a merge to the registry.

You may have to uninstall Norton System Works to fix this:

3) Get msg N32XUTIL.dll was not found on boot up

*EDIT* I think this is viral:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE

Use HijackThis to check and "fix" the entry; then reboot and search for DIVXC.exe and delete it whereever found!


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Rollin.
Ok, first some clarification and questions........
What I am saying is that when do Run, whether is sfc, regedit or whatever, window will only stay open for few seconds when in Normal boot up mode while it goes through the Lz32.dll cannot start msgs. If I wait 5-10 mins, these msg do seem to slow down/stop and then window will stay open. If I boot up in Safe mode, no msgs and window stays open right from the start.
The questions.... 1)you say to create regedit.com and try.... How? Use Start-Run and specify full name???? 2) try re-install of that file...... are you referring to the swen.inf file?
.......... Did extract of scanregw.exe to C:\windows directory and also lzexpand.dll to c:\windows\system directory. No difference on Normal boot up. Note that I did notice that scanreqw was listed in list get when do C-A-D (what do you call this so I can talk your language?), but now does not show it, along with still no Systray!!!!! Is the fact that Systray.exe is in c:\Windows\system vs the c:\windows directory a problem?
......... Did a Hijack this and tried to fix checked that 04 divxc line, but nothing seems to happen when I try.
...... Could not delete it (exe was in windows\system directory) while in Normal boot up mode (said being used by windows). Was able to delete it in Safe mode.

Here is current HiJack this log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:44:22 AM, on 7/6/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPUTER CHECK-UP\ACCAGNT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMPU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILDTANGENT\APPS\CDA\GAMEDRVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLDIAL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
C:\TOOLS_95\IMGICON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEB BUDDY\AUTO WEB BUDDY\AUTOWB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
F1 - win.ini: load=WPSLOAD.EXE
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cmmpu.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup C:\PROGRA~1\WILDTA~1\APPS\CDA\CDAENG~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Watch.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IOWATCH.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Startup Options.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGSTART.EXE
O4 - Startup: Iomega Disk Icons.lnk = C:\Tools_95\IMGICON.EXE
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Auto Web Buddy.lnk = C:\Program Files\Web Buddy\Auto Web Buddy\AutoWB.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Right click on the copy of regedit.exe that you have in c:\windows and select "copy".

Then open My Documents and right click and select "paste". Once it is copied there, right click on it again and select "rename". Rename it regedit.com

Then see if it runs and stays open. You can try that with msconfig.exe as well if it isn't staying open.

The registry file I wanted you to test was the one you downloaded and unzipped in post 8.

Has the behaviour changed any since getting rid of:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Divx Codec WinXP] DIVXC.EXE

If not, let's see if we can "clean boot" and emulate Safe Mode. To do this run *msconfig* and take the check out of the "startup group" entirely for a test. Reboot in normal mode and test regedit.exe and msconfig.exe there. (you can just run these from Start > Run since they are in the normal path of executables)

If the behavior doesn't occur in that "clean boot", we need to determine which of the "legitimate" msconfig startup items is causing the problem. Try selecting or unselecting a few at a time to isolate it.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
I did know how to copy and rename.... question was how do you want me to 'run' it? Do I go back into Start-Run and specify regedit.com?
No, does not appear to be any difference in msgs I get, and problems I am having.
I also remembered that 1 time I also did see the Systray in the list of C-A-D just like saw Scanregw in list 1 time............ so something seems to be killing them ............
Will try your other items later today after get some sleep.
Thx for your help.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No to test the renamed application copied elsewhere you must double click it directly in the folder to which you copied it. If you run "regedit" from start > run, it will find regedit.exe in the system path, not regedit.com which you have outside the path. And if you entered regedit.com, it wouldn't be found. Same for any other system app.

Whatever you run from "run" has to be in the c:\windows\system path or it won't be found.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin, here is what I have done and where things are:

1) Did successfully create regedit.com, and it did execute just fine.
2) Doubleclicking regpatch.reg worked fine as well.

3) Msg Lz32.dll still comes up as before (this is only one I have been working on for now). If I uncheck everything in Msconfig Startup except Load and Run only time get that msg is if I try to start AOL (click on AOL shortcut).
It appears that as add items in Startup, the more often the msg will come up during boot up and after. Also clarification on running msconfig or regedit.... basically looks like msg coming up kills the window if catch at right time.

What would you like me to try next?
Thx.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So "regedit.com" works fine, but "regedit.exe" does not? And this is irrespective of what is loading through msconfig > startups?

Usually when the "renamed" version runs but the normal one doesn't, it means some malware is specifically terminating it -- but I don't see anything in the Scanlog.

The other error, if it is specific to AOL may require a remove and reinstall of that. Perhaps they have there own version that needs to be run from their programs folder -- I really don't know. 

You also may want to check in with AOL tech support for any specific advice on reinstalling their software -- this is not something I'm really familiar with, although I could probably dig up some past threads where advice has been offered.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

No, I did not say that! As far as my test went, I can only say that regedit.com worked. I would expect it would have a problem with the lz32.dll
msgs as well, but did not execute it often enough or near boot up to really tell.
And it wasn't just regedit that failed. Any operation under the Start-Run window or no operation specified yet will cause window to close when lz32.dll cannot start msg would come up (at least sometimes). 
So............... not sure where we are............... still getting same msgs.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, it's still not quite clear to me what causes the lz32.dll issue and what "windows" programs really need it.

I can't see how it is involved with regedit.exe one way or another. 

But give me a while to test something on my Win98 box; I'm going to try disabling a registry entry for it, rather than renaming the file itself and see what gives when I do that.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So far the only program I can find which calls lz32.dll is systray.exe. I'm sure there must be others, but that is the only one in my startups which include all the other basics.

If I BOTH rename lz32.dll to lz32.bak AND delete the value reference to lz32.dll in

HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\sessionmanager\KnownDlls

I do not get a startup error and only get an error if I try to manually run systray.exe

It does not affect regedit.exe or msconfig.exe at all.

I'm wondering if there is some issue with your "system path".

If you go to Start > run, enter *command* a command window should open up.

At the prompt enter:

*set*

and let me know what it says for PATH

This determines the path by which Windows searches for dlls and other files when you use the "run" command or when they are called in certain ways.

And if you disable systray.exe in msconfig > startups do you still get the error?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin, here is what I have done today:
1) Checked path. It shows Path=c:\windows:c:\windows\command
2) If I disable Systray in Msconfig Startups, still get Lz32.dll errors. 
Did some experimenting and found that 3 items in Startup were causing the Lz32 msgs: aolacsdaemon1, aoldialer(caused the most msgs) and systray.
I went ahead and deleted some old aol programs from the system using Control Panel Add/Update Pgms and now.......... only Systray will cause 1 msg on boot up. Other two do not cause msgs now.

Note that still do not show Systray in list of active pgms when do C-A-D.

Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tried reloading AOL, and when tries to start keep getting those lz32.dll msgs!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Just two cents of information. The issue could be due to the lz32.dll dependencies. Taking also in consideration certain missing core files, seems that the OS must be reinstalled.

I would suggest that the contents of the Win98 folder in the Installation CD be copied into a folder in the hard drive, namely C:\Win98. Reboot and tap on F8 during Startup and select Safe Mode Command Prompt Only at the Menu. At the Prompt type C:\Win98\Setup and press Enter. Follow instructions on screen for installation. You will need the Product Key to perform this action.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sheesh, why didn't I ask you this the last time, since I was right on it?

If you run *regedit* and navigate to:

HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\sessionmanager\KnownDlls

Is *lz32* in the List with a data value of *lz32.dll*

If I delete the reference to lz32.dll I get all the behavior you report regardless of whether lz32.dll is actually present in the c:\windows\system file.

If it is not there right click on "known dlls" and select New > String Value.

Name it lz32

Then modify the data vaule to equal lz32.dll


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I had resigned myself to re-loading W98, but found I could not.........only W98 CD I have does not work, apparently is for full install, not for updates.
So.......... really need to fix whats broke vs re-installing.
Help!!!!!!!!
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Cross your fingers and check my last post!

... and a full install CD should be fine for a reinstall -- you are not updating, if it comes to that.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin............ wish I could say no, but alas it is there with correct value.
Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

But......... I tried what JSnt said, and it came up with msg.... could not do with CD I had.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm going to zip and upload the lzexpand.dll and the lz32.dll from my Win98 system. This will take a few minutes. Unzip them, but before copying them to c:\windows\system rename your current ones with a .bak extension.

Also for reinstall purposes, do you have the directory c:\windows\options\cabs with the file setup.exe in it?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

No, I do not have the folder Options in my Windows directory.
Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Note that I do have a laptop with W98 installed, and I do see that it is on that system.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, here are a matched pair from my Win98 box; although I find that lzexpand.dll doesn't seem to have to be present in c:\windows\system -- maybe it will make a difference.

search for cab files on the hard drive:

Start > run *command*

at the prompt enter each line:

cd c:\
dir /s precopy*

do you get any hits?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, Rollin, tried that......... does not appear to be any difference.
Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

.....sorry, I don't understand your Start-Run command instructions.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you go to Start > Run and run *command* a command window will open (same as you did to run the "set" command)

At the prompt type and enter each bold line:

*cd c:\* (you should now be at a c:\ prompt)

*dir /s precopy**

This is a "search" command for any file that begins with "precopy" eg, precopy1.cab

Any hits will likely be in a folder that contains cabinet files, this is not always c:\windows\options\cabs

And by the way, do not try to run setup until you have the ProductKey. Then what is the exact message you get and what does it say on the outside of the CD.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Had already tried to re-install from CD as per JSmt's instructions. Don't remember exact msg, but was something like "cannot install from this full installation disk, need upgrade disk".
The copy I have must be a bootleg CD, has product key written on it.
Tried your command, comes up with precopy1 cab and precopy2 cab.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In what directory does it find those precopy cab files? And do you find setup.exe there?

Bootleg CD huh? 

Well dang it we really can't go any further with it if it doesn't say "Microsoft" on it.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Oops, is in directory I created c:/win98 as per JSnt's instructions.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well right now I'm running out of ideas; as for lz32.dll having dependencies, the only one I can find is c:\windows\system\kernel32.dll

"Dependency Walker" used to investigate this

http://www.dependencywalker.com/

It might be interesting if you download and try opening it with depends just to see what happens, but this may just be a techie exercise. I doubt it will be productive if you are getting tired of wild goose chases.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I will try that program, but what is it you want me to open??
Do I just execute the Depends program?
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can just run depends.exe and "open" the dll in it. See if you get an error or any red flags.

I put depends in my "sendto" folder and you can just right click on things and send it there also.

While we're at it, since you had that funky "kernell32.dll" floating around, would you find c:\windows\system\kernel32.dll and right click on it and let me know the version number and file size?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
The kernel32.dll that I have on my W98 system is 460KB and Version 4.10.1998
Not sure what .dll file I was to use for your depends test........ so did with the Lz32.dll file. Here is what was created:
*****************************| System Information |*****************************

Dependency Walker: 2.1.3623 (32-bit)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 98 (32-bit)
OS Version: 4.10.1998 (Gold)
Processor: 6x86MX(tm), CyrixInstead
Number of Processors: 1
Computer Name: BOB & LIZ
User Name: BOB
Local Date: Friday, July 08, 2005
Local Time: 10:58:20 AM Eastern Daylight Time (GMT-04:00)
OS Language: 0x0409: English (United States)
Memory Load: 56%
Physical Memory Total: 150,331,392 (144 MB)
Physical Memory Used: 103,227,392
Physical Memory Free: 47,104,000
Page File Memory Total: 1,997,148,160
Page File Memory Used: 58,654,720
Page File Memory Free: 1,938,493,440
Virtual Memory Total: 2,143,289,344
Virtual Memory Used: 31,260,672
Virtual Memory Free: 2,112,028,672
Page Size: 0x00001000 (4,096)
Allocation Granularity: 0x00010000 (65,536)
Min. App. Address: 0x00400000 (4,194,304)
Max. App. Address: 0x7FFFFFFF (2,147,483,647)

********************************| Search Order |********************************
* *
* Legend: F File E Error (path not valid) *
* *
********************************************************************************

The system's "KnownDLLs" list
[F ] ADVAPI32 = c:\windows\system\ADVAPI32.DLL
[F ] CHOOSUSR = c:\windows\system\CHOOSUSR.DLL
[F ] COMCTL32 = c:\windows\system\COMCTL32.DLL
[F ] COMDLG32 = c:\windows\system\COMDLG32.DLL
[F ] CRTDLL = c:\windows\system\CRTDLL.DLL
[F ] DIGSIG = c:\windows\system\DIGSIG.DLL
[F ] GDI32 = c:\windows\system\GDI32.DLL
[F ] IMAGEHLP = c:\windows\system\IMAGEHLP.DLL
[F ] KERNEL32 = c:\windows\system\KERNEL32.DLL
[F ] LINKINFO = c:\windows\system\LINKINFO.DLL
[F ] LZ32 = c:\windows\system\LZ32.DLL
[F ] MFC30 = c:\windows\system\MFC30.DLL
[F ] MFC40 = c:\windows\system\MFC40.DLL
[F ] MFCANS32 = c:\windows\system\MFCANS32.DLL
[F ] MFCUIA32 = c:\windows\system\MFCUIA32.DLL
[F ] MPR = c:\windows\system\MPR.DLL
[F ] MPRSERV = c:\windows\system\MPRSERV.DLL
[F ] MSAB32 = c:\windows\system\MSAB32.DLL
[F ] MSHTML = c:\windows\system\MSHTML.DLL
[F ] MSNET32 = c:\windows\system\MSNET32.DLL
[F ] MSNP32 = c:\windows\system\MSNP32.DLL
[F ] MSPWL32 = c:\windows\system\MSPWL32.DLL
[F ] MSRATING = c:\windows\system\MSRATING.DLL
[F ] MSSHRUI = c:\windows\system\MSSHRUI.DLL
[F ] MSVCRT = c:\windows\system\MSVCRT.DLL
[F ] MSVCRT20 = c:\windows\system\MSVCRT20.DLL
[F ] MSVCRT40 = c:\windows\system\MSVCRT40.DLL
[F ] NETAPI32 = c:\windows\system\NETAPI32.DLL
[F ] NETBIOS = c:\windows\system\NETBIOS.DLL
[F ] NTDLL = c:\windows\system\NTDLL.DLL
[F ] NWAB32 = c:\windows\system\NWAB32.DLL
[F ] NWNET32 = c:\windows\system\NWNET32.DLL
[F ] NWNP32 = c:\windows\system\NWNP32.DLL
[F ] OLE32 = c:\windows\system\OLE32.DLL
[F ] OLEAUT32 = c:\windows\system\OLEAUT32.DLL
[F ] OLECLI32 = c:\windows\system\OLECLI32.DLL
[F ] OLEDLG = c:\windows\system\OLEDLG.DLL
[F ] OLESVR32 = c:\windows\system\OLESVR32.DLL
[F ] OLETHK32 = c:\windows\system\OLETHK32.DLL
[F ] RASAPI32 = c:\windows\system\RASAPI32.DLL
[F ] RICHED32 = c:\windows\system\RICHED32.DLL
[F ] RNAP = c:\windows\system\RNAP.DLL
[F ] RNASERV = c:\windows\system\RNASERV.DLL
[F ] RNATHUNK = c:\windows\system\RNATHUNK.DLL
[F ] RNAUI = c:\windows\system\RNAUI.DLL
[F ] RPCRT4 = c:\windows\system\RPCRT4.DLL
[F ] RSABASE = c:\windows\system\RSABASE.DLL
[F ] SHDOCVW = c:\windows\system\SHDOCVW.DLL
[F ] SHELL32 = c:\windows\system\SHELL32.DLL
[F ] SHLWAPI = c:\windows\system\SHLWAPI.DLL
[F ] SHSCRAP = c:\windows\system\SHSCRAP.DLL
[F ] SVRAPI = c:\windows\system\SVRAPI.DLL
[F ] SYNCENG = c:\windows\system\SYNCENG.DLL
[F ] SYNCUI = c:\windows\system\SYNCUI.DLL
[F ] TAPI32 = c:\windows\system\TAPI32.DLL
[F ] UMDM32 = c:\windows\system\UMDM32.DLL
[F ] URLMON = c:\windows\system\URLMON.DLL
[F ] USER32 = c:\windows\system\USER32.DLL
[F ] VERSION = c:\windows\system\VERSION.DLL
[F ] WININET = c:\windows\system\WININET.DLL
[F ] WINMM = c:\windows\system\WINMM.DLL
[F ] WINNT = c:\windows\system\WINNT.DLL
[F ] WINSPOOL = c:\windows\system\WINSPOOL.DRV
[F ] WINTRUST = c:\windows\system\WINTRUST.DLL
[F ] WOW32 = c:\windows\system\WOW32.DLL
The application directory
[ ] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
The 32-bit system directory
[ ] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
The system's root OS directory
[ ] C:\WINDOWS\
The application's registered "App Paths" directories
The system's "PATH" environment variable directories
[ ] C:\WINDOWS\
[ ] C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\

***************************| Module Dependency Tree |***************************
* *
* Legend: F Forwarded Module ? Missing Module 6 64-bit Module *
* D Delay Load Module ! Invalid Module *
* * Dynamic Module E Import/Export Mismatch or Load Failure *
* ^ Duplicate Module *
* *
********************************************************************************

[ ] LZ32.DLL
[ ] KERNEL32.DLL

********************************| Module List |*********************************
* *
* Legend: D Delay Load Module ? Missing Module 6 64-bit Module *
* * Dynamic Module ! Invalid Module *
* E Import/Export Mismatch or Load Failure *
* *
********************************************************************************

Module File Time Stamp Link Time Stamp File Size Attr. Link Checksum Real Checksum CPU Subsystem Symbols Preferred Base Actual Base Virtual Size Load Order File Ver Product Ver Image Ver Linker Ver OS Ver Subsystem Ver
----- ------------ ----------------- ----------------- --------- ----- ------------- ------------- --- --------- ------- -------------- ----------- ------------ ---------- ----------- ----------- --------- ---------- ------ -------------
[ ] KERNEL32.DLL 05/11/1998 8:01p 04/29/1998 12:25a 471,040 A 0x00079D63 0x00079D63 x86 GUI None 0xBFF70000 Unknown 0x00073000 Not Loaded 4.10.0.1998 4.10.0.1998 1.9 3.10 4.0 4.0
[ ] LZ32.DLL 05/11/1998 7:01p 04/29/1998 12:03p 24,576 A 0x0000B947 0x0000B947 x86 GUI None 0xBFE80000 Unknown 0x00006000 Not Loaded 4.10.0.1998 4.10.0.1998 0.0 2.60 4.0 4.0

************************************| Log |*************************************

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well yours looks exactly like mine; no clues there.

Let's go back to Safe Mode so I can verify something. I know you got no errors there and regedit and msconfig opened fine -- but what happens if in Safe Mode you go to Start > Run and run:

*systray.exe*

Do you get an error? Does it appear in the "Close Programs" window if you ctrl-alt-del?

If no error, and it runs -- something in those startups is interferring. Try going back to msconfig and unchecking EVERYTHING except Scanregistry and Systray and restart in Normal mode. Does the error occur and does Systray run?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

In Safe Mode, if I specify in Start-Run 'systray' or 'systray.exe' get Lz32.dll cannot start error msg.
Does not appear in C-A-D list.
If uncheck everything except systray and scanreg in msconfig start-up, comes up 1 time (same as before) during Normal Mode boot up, and get same error if try to run systray in Start-Run. 
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well that seems to confirm it is a Windows problem and not a 3rd party conflict.

I just don't know what it is or what to advise you regarding a reinstall.

Just for experimentation sake we can try a little trick.

You've already done some of the work here, so your basic task is to rename win.com to win.old as directed and try to run "setup.exe":

http://tpsconsulting.com/win98install.htm

If the install fails and you can't reboot Windows, boot to a command prompt and enter:

ren c:\windows\win.old win.com

and then ctrl alt del to get back to where you are.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin, that 'trick' appears to work ok...... got to re-install of Windows98........... but in section after where creates Start-up disk, the section of Copying Win98 files to computer, at 10% progress, fails with a 'setup cannot copy your windows 98 CD files. Clean the CD....'
I am not copying from CD at this point! Have them in a directory on C drive!!
Tried re-copying all files from Win98 CD again to different directory(win98fri), did rename of win.com and re-install using C:/win98fri/setup and 2nd time only got to 7% progress!!!! 

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Forget about creating the startup disk -- you can do that from 3rd party downloads.

That is purely an optional suggestion. Just see if you can get to your desktop with out some kind of error -- if you do, you got lucky.

If you get an error, copy it exactly, there are workarounds for most. One problem you might encounter is the need to update or reinstall IE. You will probably have an early version (4.01). It's possible that a reinstall of AOL might update it -- but otherwise you will have to go online to do it.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

But Rollin, I said I got past the Create Startup Disk..... It is the next section where it is Copying Win98 files to Computer that is failing.

Bob


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you have the Product Key corresponding to the installation CD you have:

Disconnect all peripherals from the computer. Only your Monitor, Mouse and Keyboard must be connected. I do not Know if you can boot into Windows, but now is the time to make a list of the brand and model of the devices in the computer such as Video, Audio, Modem ...etc, as after installation you will need to locate and reinstall the drivers.

Boot the computer with a Windows 98 startup diskette. One can be downloaded from http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml. At the Menu select Command prompt with CD support. The computer will assign a letter to the CD ROM. Clean the CD and insert the CD into the CD_ROM. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
copy C:\Windows\Command\Move*.*
Move C:\Progra~1 C:\Oldpro
Move C:\Windows C:\Winold
E:\Win98\Setup

Where E is the letter assigned to the CD_ROM. Follow instructions for installation.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry for the misunderstanding; I think that issue reflects a problem with the integrity of the original media. I don't know that you can do much about it -- assuming the disk was clean and unscratched.

There is a remote possibility you might get a better copy from the CD to the Hard Disk by going to the Device Manager Properties page for the CD drive and UNselecting "DMA" mode if it is there and checked. This will slow things down, but may prove more reliable.

I'm unfamiliar with what JS' is suggesting, but anything he suggests is worth a try. I think what he is suggesting, in effect, will accomplish the same thing since it involves a "non windows" based copy from the CD to the drive; it also looks like it is the equivalent of an install into a new directory -- which will be substantially different than a reinstall, and is like a clean install. Here you will have access to old data, but programs will have to be reinstalled. Make sure you have enough disk space available if you want to go that route.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, have new set of problems/opportunities/questions now!
I was able to successfully copy the Win98 files to a new cd on my newer computer and then was able to copy them to the Win98 computer, and then the install was successful.
But....... didn't realize that other applications (aol, movie viewers, etc.) were going to be screwed up....or that needed to record old info.
Tried to set up my internet through Win98 .... (Microsoft Network?????)
Tried to load aol from CD, (came up with MSVCR.DLL Was not found, and then bunch of other dlls+ no find). Have two main problems now. 
1) On boot up get these msgs: vnetsup.vxd - cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a windows application. The windows registry or System.ini refers to the file, but the file does not exist....
This one is followed by vredir.vxd, dfs.vxd with same overall msg, then ends with Unable to load the dynamic link library msnp32.dll. The system cannot find the file. Some of the following feature is not available (Microsoft Network). Was this due to my failure in trying to set up the internet connection above???
2) Cannot detect my modem........... and do have one on system. Would it normally be on Com1 or Com2? Don't have brand/model, etc info, how do I get around this. 
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you do the install to a new folder? That's why none of the old programs will run -- and is what I allluded to in my previous post.

The items in "1" are all associated with Client for Microsoft Networks. This is not usually a required component unless you are on broadband using a Networking card. See how it goes just removing it; if you still get errors reinstall it. This is done from the Network applet in the Control panel

I believe the modem would typically be on com 2; that should be open, but as I recall it shares the same resources as com 4 -- so if something is on that, there is a conflict.

http://mindprod.com/bgloss/irq.html

Try detecting/adding it through the "new hardware" applet.

You may need to manually identify the model and seek drivers for it;

It may be easier to take a step backwards, rename the current "Windows" folder and UNrename the one you renamed previously and then install to that folder.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guess I missed it, and did not install to different folder, went to default one.
Will try your Client for Microsoft removal.
Don't understand your last sentence. I did not rename any folder, only did rename of win.com to do install.

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you installed into the same folder, then I'm surprised you are experiencing some of the current issues. Usually Windows picks up where it left off as far as hardware drivers are concerned.

However the Windows reinstall itself may have installed into a new folder if you were not watching carefully.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q142545/

Not having the modem be detected at all is particularly knarly and may require you to physically remove and reinstall it, perhaps in a different slot to see if it gets recognized. Note the brand/model number if you can. Option 2 is just to buy another one -- winmodems are cheap as dirt and shouldn't be more than 10-15 bucks these days.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't like your last sentence!  I don't want to spend any money to get this computer back to where it was. I am cheap, cheap, cheap!

I went to the Network icon in Control Panel, and removed the Client for Microsoft. Now I still get those msgs on boot-up, and now when I go into Network in Control Panel, I get a 'Your network is not complete' msg.

On the modem detection......... tried clicking on Control Panel and Modem icon, goes through process of trying to detect modem, but does not, and ends up with a list, but I don't know my Manufacturer or Model!!!!  
Also tried Control Panel - Add new hardware path..ends up asking 'Is the device you want to install in this list'
CMI8330/C3E Audio Adapter (actually lists this 4 time)
PCI Communication Device
I know the first one is irrelevant, but is the 2nd item (PCI) relevant?

Also, I now have 6 Windows folders (due to incomplete installs?) on my HD:
Windows, Windows.000-005. I tried to delete the 000-005, but said needed 005. I do see that win.com is in 005, not in Windows. What is this all about?????
Thx for your help.
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes it looks like every time you have reinstalled Windows has created a new directory for you. When you do run an install there is a stage at which it announces what directory it is going to install to. That is your opportunity to direct it back to c:\Windows. You might want to try that again, I don't know 

A modem normally is a pci communications device, so try that route. However some older systems have what are called "ISA" modems -- these are legacy devices that occupy a different slot on the motherboard.

Are you getting this error, and do the instructions make any sense?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188601/EN-US/

The message about your network not being complete after removing Client is par for the course whether you need Client for Microsoft Networks or not. You can just reinstall it and see if the errors go away. Alternately we can hunt down all the calls for those files in the registry and delete them, but that is rather tedious. You can also run SFC (system file checker) and manually extract them but this may not be sufficient as the dlls often need to be "registered" by the installation routine.

You may also need to manually remove and reinstall Dialup Networking from Add/Remove programs (windows setup), but usually this isn't necessary.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok,
Will try few things you mentioned in few mins.
No, I do not get that modem error msg.

Windows base seems to be operating ok........ why/should I re-install Win98 to Windows base (non .000-005 directory)??

Also, can you tell me how and when I would use that W98 StartUp floppy I created during Install.

Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, Rollin, starting to understand more and more......... getting too close to the point where I know enough to be very dangerous!!!

I see that I am running off of the Windows.005 directory. Can see that in Config.sys, and other system files. 
Question - if I change so I am back to old Windows directory, will I have all my old apps and setup as was? (know will have old lz32.dll problem back).
If I were to do this, would I have to just change new win.com to win.old in Windows.005 directory and win.old in Windows to win.com..... and reboot?

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you want to try a reinstall into the orginal Windows directory which has win.com renamed, you can simply ignore the Windows.005 directory.

The trick here is to pay attention when the Screen tells you where it is going to reinstall Windows to. Here you must choose the "other" option and select the c:\windows path.

Now of course the big question is whether this will correct the lz32.dll problem. If it's a "Windows" misconfiguration of some kind, it should -- but I've looked at it from every angle I know and don't have a clue at this point as to what keeps causing that error, so no guarantees.

The bonus here, if it works, is that you should have access to the all programs that were installed in that Windows directory. They should run. Hopefully your Modem will too, it's a crap shoot, but Windows has to recognize it to install the drivers for it from the c:\windows\INF directory where they would normally be.

As for the startup floppy this is useful in CD based reinstalls when you cannot access Windows. Generally you won't have much use for it as you can do most things from booting to the command prompt option one way or another.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin, before I do the re-install from my Win98 directory on my HD, (where I had copied the files from the W98 Install CD), do I need to rename the win.com file in Windows.005 to win.old? 
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Since I don't know at what point the reinstall checks that, it might be a good idea to do it to ensure not receiving the message about the "upgrade".

Just make sure you force it to install back to your original directory when that choice comes up.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
I am attempting to re-install to my old Windows directory as you defined.
But........ is hanging at 13% of copy files step.... and said there was a problem with finding 1 file. Still hanging there........

I don't think you answered/understood my question before....... with multiple windows directory on my system (Windows and Windows.000, 001,002, etc.), how does windows know which one to use? Is it wherever it finds the win.com? 

Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I thought you had deleted those others (you must be getting short on drive space if not).

But the answer to your question is that the path will be defined in the msdos.sys file on the root directory. The file may have both hidden and system attributes, so you may need to have "show all files" enabled in Folder Options > View to see it. It can be opened in Notepad.

Here's a link from Bob Cerelli's site which shows what is there:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/msdos_sys.htm

I'm starting to wonder if there isn't something wrong with the drive sector itself, but then didn't Windows perform a scandisk as part of the install procedure?


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes it does do a scan HD before install. Remember I did a successful install to different folder.
I am wondering if that $$$$____.$$$ I had in the Windows folder is what is keeping my current install to Windows folder from completing?
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I can't imagine why, there is no reason why the current install should even see them. But the fact that you couldn't delete the files may indicate some damage that scandisk was not detecting.

What you might want to try doing is using that Startup disk to get to an a: prompt. Then at the a: prompt enter:

*scandisk c: /surface*

this might be a more thorough scan than the setup scan and may take a couple of hours to complete.

There are also usually non destructive drive diagnostic utilities from the hard drive vendor that may have features that scandisk does not have.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

How important is the current personal data in the computer. If you want to keep your personal data, follow the steps in Post #64. If not, format the HHD and perform a clean install.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2762447

Once Windows is in place, we will be able to advise you as how to eliminate those Windows.000 -> 005 folders. All you need to do now is to move your current Windows folder out of the way for a Paralell Clean Install, following the steps described above.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well the problem with the "clean" install would simply be the same as the one to a "new" folder -- that is critical drivers such as that for the modem or display adapter may be missed on the reinstall.

There may be a workaround for this, which I've never used, and so can't really give good advice on -- and that is to backup the current drivers or driver information using a 3rd party utility.

Never used this, but some have recommended it:

http://www.driverguidetoolkit.com/

I presume you would have to run it from a working installation, and have something to backup the information or drivers to.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Rollin and JSnt.......... just wanted to update you on where I am, and to thank you for your help.

Last we conversed, I was trying to re-load W98 to my WINDOWS file, because I didn't have the modem and other info I needed for my system, and really didn't want to lose the other application set ups etc I had.
But install was failing, would start and hang after about 10-13% done in copying files, said was having problem with 1 file........ but would hang there even when try to get details or skip file.......
Here is what I eventually did..... decided to re-verify that I could install to new directory (Windows.006)........ but this failed as well (did files I copied to HD get corrupted??)...... so I recopied files to the HD from CD, AND went into DOS and was able to delete the unknown Windows directory file previously mentioned $$$$____.$$$ file (via using del *.$$$) successfully, and then tried install again to old WINDOWS directory.
Again it stopped at about 13% copying files, BUT this time it let me get details about the files (ended up with about 6 files failing, which were mspaint and some Norton files), and to Skip them.......... and then install completed successfully!!!!    And things seem pretty much back to as they were. :up: 

Now........ still do have 2 msgs that come up on boot-up that would like to get rid of.
1) A required DLL file N32XUTIL.DLL was not found. Understand this is a Norton anti virus program file......... can I get this file from somewhere.... or will I just have to remove Norton antivirus program using Control Add/Remove Programs? It is not being updated .............. so I guess is not a big deal to remove.
2) Run the Windows Printing System installation program to setup your printer. The configuration information for your printer is not correct.
....Don't have any printer info specified anywhere as far as I could see. Only possible problem I see is when I go into Control-Printer and right click on System Info, comes up with SI32.exe not found...... probably no connection to problem  

Thx
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would simply remove Norton and get the free antivirus version from AVG:

http://free.grisoft.com/

If you still get that message after removing Norton, we will ferret out the location for the call in the registry. It's possible too that you may have problems removing Norton at this stage.

SI32.exe is also a Symantec file

With respect to the printer issue, if you open Settings > Printers, is anything listed there? Remove it if it is. If nothing there, run *regedit* and delete anything shown in this key:

HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG|SYSTEM|CURRENTCONTROLSET|CONTROL|PRINT|*PRINTERS*

Good to hear the progress you made -- you must be getting quite pleased with your new skills


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollin,
Again, thx for your help.
Gave computer back to son today.
Unfortunately, was not able to get rid of that Printer msg, tried deleting a line via regedit...... but line came back (it was under default)..... so don't know.... no big deal, only 1 window for him to close 1 time.
Same thing with the Norton dll msg, didn't want to give up Norton Utilities, so just left it as was, again only 1 window to close 1 time.
Btw, when re-installed Windows, it plugged in a default key, which was different than what was on the CD that I used.... but appears to be ok...... so maybe it was old-original Windows install key???
Again, thx for your help.
And to your last statement....... no not really, am old enough to realize that I have learned and forgot a lot of this stuff over the years...... just don't use it often enough, and you know if you don't use it, you lose it! LOL
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It may have picked up the one that was in the registry. I always recommend folks copy that out since I never know for sure if they are going to get prompted for it in a reinstall.

Certainly curious about the printer if there is nothing listed in the printer folder or Add/Remove programs.

But I'm glad to hear things are at least serviceable.

You're welcome for the help from me and I'm sure all others who have contributed.

Yes, you're right, you have to keep in practice with these things -- more like playing an instrument than riding a bike ... 

Feel free to use the Thread Tools tab to mark the thread "Solved" if you feel it appropriate.


----------



## bob6831 (Jul 1, 2005)

I will mark it resolved Rollin, but can you tell me how to do that?
Bob


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem, I'll do it for you, but for future reference the option is in the "Thread Tools" menu on this page.


----------

